

53 p.c. of Indian households defecate in open: World Bank - denzil_correa
http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/health/policy-and-issues/53-pc-of-indian-households-defecate-in-open-world-bank/article5367467.ece?homepage=true

======
claudiug
so the soil will be very very fertile! good for you India, good for you!

